# Sick Chicken?



## daveshotchicken (3 mo ago)

Hello, I got 3 hens about a month ago and noticed that one of our chickens has a big/swollen abdomen area - she is acting normal however but has gone into her coop to nest and didn’t lay anything (hasn't laid any eggs at all yet - she just turned 6 months), does she look egg-bound or like she has water belly? Like I said, she’s acting completely normal and just seems to be trying to roost but I want to catch anything before it gets worse. I did feel her butt area under her canal and it felt a little swollen/tougher than normal but she isn't missing any feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boy, she's going to be a tough one. I don't think I've ever heard of any that young internally laying but I suppose it can happen. They can also get tumors just like us so there's that possibility. 

I don't really know what you can do for her other than a vet that is willing to do an x-ray.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

I hope it's not a water belly. Is she panting?


----------

